# I asked a guy for his number.



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

It took me 4 years. :teeth So there is this guy I went to a program with as an undegrad at my school. I was looking for an empty classroom to study in the other day and I found one, I entered it and saw that he(my former acquaintance) was working on a problem in the room - which both took us by surprise. We always seemed to run into each other in the past when I thought he had left the school. This time I also thought he had left the school because before I graduated as an undergrad he said he was going to a grad program outside of this school but turns out he decided to do it here again. We also talked for a long time when we did talk to each other. I remember talking to him the first time and thinking he was cute 4 years ago but then he disappeared. 

We talked about our graduate courses this time and I felt really comfortable around him. I forgot what it was like to talk to someone that I felt comfortable with. He just has this calm demeanor and nice smile that makes me feel very peaceful, I suppose.

Anyway, in the past I had wanted to ask him for his email/phone number to keep in touch with him because he was really interesting to talk to. 

This time it felt too much of a coincidence or a chance for me to not ask him for his contact(4th time I ran into him after thinking he was gone from teh school).

I asked him for his number and he gave it to me. I texted him that we should keep in touch and he said it was nice to see me again. 

Now to actually keep in touch with him. Hopefully I run into him again. 


I've never really asked someone for their number before out of friendship reasons(especially someone who I thought was cute) - so this is a big step for me.


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

Congrats! That's awesome. I hope everything goes well!

I haven't asked anyone for their number in months. Actually, I haven't really met anyone in months. I've got some personal stuff to take care of first.

I hope to be on your level some time soon though!


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

That's great- it's a tough thing to do. Well done


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Congratulations meepie! :yay


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I love hearing about this kind of stuff, good for you!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes! That's Awesome Meepie!  Asking for a number is so hard... Do you plan on maybe asking to get coffee with him at some point or are you content with just chatting?


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Congrats!!!!  That's such a huge step! I'm not there yet, so I have a couple of questions?

Were you close to him in undergrad, see him or talk to him often? Just wondering for if I ever run into future encounters. 

Good job!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

jimjam said:


> Congrats! That's awesome. I hope everything goes well!
> 
> I haven't asked anyone for their number in months. Actually, I haven't really met anyone in months. I've got some personal stuff to take care of first.
> 
> I hope to be on your level some time soon though!





Donnie in the Dark said:


> That's great- it's a tough thing to do. Well done





TicklemeRingo said:


> Congratulations meepie! :yay





Stilla said:


> I love hearing about this kind of stuff, good for you!


Thank you guys. Yeah it was tough. I was scared he'd think I like him or something but this time I don't care anymore. What's the big deal if I like him haha.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> Yes! That's Awesome Meepie!  Asking for a number is so hard... Do you plan on maybe asking to get coffee with him at some point or are you content with just chatting?


I plan on hanging outside of school with him. I don't really know what he does outside of school though. I just know he is a huge nerd who does math problems a lot in his spare time which is super attractive. :love
Right now I want to just get to the point of being friends with him and showing him I do like him. Plus, I just got out of a serious relationship so I'm not ready for that and I'm trying to work on myself. 



jlscho03 said:


> Congrats!!!!  That's such a huge step! I'm not there yet, so I have a couple of questions?
> 
> Were you close to him in undergrad, see him or talk to him often? Just wondering for if I ever run into future encounters.
> 
> Good job!


No I wasn't close to him in undergrad but when I did talk to him - one of my acquaintances asked if he liked me or I liked him. The conversations we had were the types where we just got absorbed into them that we lost track of time. When we had to part ways, it was like a snap back into reality for me I guess. I just felt a connection even though we weren't close. gosh, I hope that doesn't sound creepy.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice job meepie


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

meepie said:


> I plan on hanging outside of school with him. I don't really know what he does outside of school though. I just know he is a huge nerd who does math problems a lot in his spare time which is super attractive. :love
> Right now I want to just get to the point of being friends with him and showing him I do like him. Plus, I just got out of a serious relationship so I'm not ready for that and I'm trying to work on myself.


Noice... Keep us updated on how it goes! And math IS sexy!


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Good for you! Don't think i've ever done something like that


----------



## Mikebissle (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats! This is a pretty major social milestone!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

SteinerOfThule said:


> Nice job meepie


Thanks Steiner 


crimeclub said:


> Noice... Keep us updated on how it goes! And math IS sexy!


It is sooo sexy .



Frostbite said:


> Good for you! Don't think i've ever done something like that


That's good.


Mikebissle said:


> Congrats! This is a pretty major social milestone!


Yep.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

meepie said:


> No I wasn't close to him in undergrad but when I did talk to him - one of my acquaintances asked if he liked me or I liked him. The conversations we had were the types where we just got absorbed into them that we lost track of time. When we had to part ways, it was like a snap back into reality for me I guess. I just felt a connection even though we weren't close. gosh, I hope that doesn't sound creepy.


Thank you for replying! I was just wondering. I don't think it's creepy at all, everything you described in your first post sounded nice and normal and not creepy. I was just wondering just in case I had an opportunity like that.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Great job, meepie!


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice meepie! Sometimes, being proactive can take you very far.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

and he said he doesn't have a cell phone

burn!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Great job, meepie!





gunner21 said:


> Nice meepie! Sometimes, being proactive can take you very far.


Thanks


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

monotonous said:


> and he said he doesn't have a cell phone
> 
> burn!


He had a cellphone.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I got girls numbers before but I always screw it up after that point so there's no use even trying if you ask me


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Here's a simple math equation: 2 math geeks = perfect match. :cup That wasn't meant to be an insulting joke. Good for you!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Work on this equation for a 'subtle' nudge in the right direction.










Yes I am in 5th grade, deal with it.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

jlscho03 said:


> Thank you for replying! I was just wondering. I don't think it's creepy at all, everything you described in your first post sounded nice and normal and not creepy. I was just wondering just in case I had an opportunity like that.


Yeah it's exhilarating running into someone like that in random places. I hope it happens to you.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

ToughUnderdog said:


> Here's a simple math equation: 2 math geeks = perfect match. :cup That wasn't meant to be an insulting joke. Good for you!


Oh you. 


crimeclub said:


> Work on this equation for a 'subtle' nudge in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> Work on this equation for a 'subtle' nudge in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It took me way too long to figure that one out.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

So, I have a math question here. What's the co-variance of single variable? Is it just the variance?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

gunner21 said:


> So, I have a math question here. What's the co-variance of single variable? Is it just the variance?


I charge 40/hr for my services.


----------

